# Brooke's 3rd JH leg



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Love those big bow/ribbons on the pups. Congrats!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!! She looks great in orange!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow that's so great! Hope you all had fun!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good job! Nice match of orange ribbon and orange flowers in the background.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Will you be running our Hunt Test in October?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

gdgli said:


> Will you be running our Hunt Test in October?



No as your club's test is the weekend of GSGRC's WC/WCX.


----------

